# Malicious programs spotted on Google Play store, warns Dr Web



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 11, 2013)

> Security software developer Dr Web has confirmed that several malicious programs were found lurking in the Google Play store. The company then promptly notified Google about the incident.
> 
> As for the users, the Russian anti-virus firm has warned that these malicious programs on the store install Android.SmsSend Trojans on mobile devices. These can then send short messages to premium numbers and empty subscriber accounts in the process.
> 
> ...



Source:
Tech2


----------



## quagmire (Aug 11, 2013)

Even PlayStore cant be relied upon now?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2013)

there is no family filter.. that is my biggest disappointment :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

^Nope


quagmire said:


> Even PlayStore cant be relied upon now?


It never was. Apps are not scrutinized one by one like the Apple app store which is why malicious apps go through.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2013)

google must introduce app validation.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 11, 2013)

There is family filter if you go into settings "somewhere in the OS" . 

Adult content was already there since last year, don't know whether they were malicious.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 11, 2013)

this is - side of open source


----------



## theterminator (Aug 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> this is - side of open source



how come? windows is the most attacked OS ..


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 12, 2013)

That's Due to Pir**y....... 
For Mobile Take IOS Minimum attacks 
Take WP8 they also have Rare Malware comparing to Android


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2013)

that's really bad news


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Take WP8 they also have Rare Malware comparing to Android



they have app validation


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> That's Due to Pir**y.......
> For Mobile Take IOS Minimum attacks
> Take WP8 they also have Rare Malware comparing to Android


now piracy... so it doesn't have to do with open source.


----------

